

Fun with debugging a complex Cocoa app, with Dr. Greg Parker - cpr
http://www.sealiesoftware.com/blog/archive/2010/09/01/Dr_Gregory_Parker_Department_of_Diagnostic_Engineering.html

======
cpr
This kind of debugging tale is exceedingly fun for hard-core hackers, so
thought the HN community would enjoy it.

